

Why there is no comments? - vadivlkumar

https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=5585918<p>Is it removed?
======
ignostic
It's too old to comment on. That particular thread is 131 days old.

~~~
vadivlkumar
Yes, dont see any comment since it should've been a hot topic. Was wondering
if it is removed?

